# Hi all



## gav900 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Just recently bought my mrs a late 99 180 quattro (she's always wanted one :roll: ). Have spent a small fortune on it already...Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor, new wishbone bushes, new poly arb bushes, new discs and pads all round, new drop links and a full service (inc. haldex oil and filter). I've done all the work myself as i'm a time served mechanic and this is our 8th audi to date. My own current car is a VW passat sport 130tdi (remapped to 180bhp). 
Have just aquired off ebay (i'm sure from someone on here) a 225 exhaust inc. rear valance to do the conversion to twin tail. Thinking remap in the near future too....

Enuff for now

Gav


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds like you have been busy........... Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the nert think to buy her is a TTOC membership www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome buddy


----------



## gav900 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys, i'll look into this ttoc thing.

Cheers

Gav


----------

